

Amazon Updates Their Login Screen for the First Time in a Decade - getdavidhiggins
http://www.fastcodesign.com/3035030/fast-feed/amazon-updates-their-login-screen-for-the-first-time-in-a-decade

======
patio11
Interestingly, back in the day Amazon actually let you have many separate
accounts on a single mail address, as that is a common use case in e.g. middle
America (husband and wife sharing an address which came with their ISP,
usually).

------
dennisgorelik
I still see old login screen when I click "sign in" in incognito mode on
amazon.com

Out of 5 loads Amazon showed me old screen 4 times and new screen 1 time.

